# 250 - 300 hp



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Ok this has probably been covered a million times.. Im new with the turbo scene and Im "only" looking to be somewhere around the 250-300hp range. Im planning on doing an Sr Swap in my 95 240. This car is going to be a daily driver but I do run into the occasional street race. Can you guys tell me what kind of set up would get me on the right track with this after I get my Sr20det. :dumbass: 

Just wondering what you boys have as set ups comming close to these #'s to give me and Idea on what kind of Coin I need

Thanks 
Gord


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

front mount intercooler, and boost controller.. you'll be there...


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Street race? What's that! I only race at the track i've never raced on the street you shouldn't either it's dangerous to you and to bystander's! Street racing is a no no on the forums just thought i'd let you know for future reference.


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

just add some cams, and you'll be in that range very comfortably. injectors need to be at least 444cc or whatever. 555ccs would give more head room. and a bigger fuel pump to be safe.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

300hp aint gonna be cheap. MrSentra has an SR20DE(T), and he's (so far) only up to 170ish whp. the stock t25 on a DET isnt good for much above 220whp (from what i've heard). i put together a parts list for my sentra to push 350whp. search "complete list? yes or no"...i think thats what i named the thread. totalled out, it was almost $10,000 retail. just doing an SR20DET swap, tuned properly, with a JWT ecu set up for a larger MAF, injectors, etc, you should be good for ~ 220whp.

*edit* heres the thread. http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=59700


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

A stock sr20det is like 170 i believe.....So yeah like chuck said an intercooler boost contoller and maybe a bigger turbo and you are there for sure....


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

You'll need a T3/T4 or similar flowing turbo.
FMIC
z32 MAF
Fuel controller: SAFC, emanage, JWT
444cc injectors
that should do it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

nah you don't need a larger turbo... everything needed has been said! there's guys on the sr forum pumping out high numbers on t25s...


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah i didnt think that t25 was bad shit alot of people use it for a very long time....It just depends on how that turbo was treated before you did the swap....


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

the t25's can put out big #'s, but thats (usually) the ball bearing T25s, they spool so fast they make your head spin, but boost maxes out long before it really has to. a GTiR ball bearing t28 would be a better option (imo)


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no they've made some decent #'s on the journal bearing old t25's too... check on the sr20forum.


----------



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for the Great Feedback 

Gives me alot to consider.... I dont want to drop 10'000 into the car but Id like to have her quick... I want a sleeper for sure


----------



## 240_Newbie (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote New94
"Street race? What's that! I only race at the track i've never raced on the street you shouldn't either it's dangerous to you and to bystander's! Street racing is a no no on the forums just thought i'd let you know for future reference."
__________________
IT IS TO THE FLOOR 

Did I say Street Race... I never meant to LOL. We just see who can get to the Speed Limit quickest :thumbup:


----------



## spdracerUT (Jun 11, 2002)

last time I dyno'd, i made 250 tq, 250whp with a journal bearing t25. That's with a 2.5" downpipe, stock cat, and 60mm/2.36" greddy. I've since put on a 3" exhaust and gained roughly 5-10whp. I'll tell you though, that's pushing the t25 to the absolute max. A t28 will serve you better and will be at 280whp pretty comfortablely.


----------

